# honda 300 tires



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

got a buddy of mine with a 300 who is getting some more tires in skinny wide combo or wide all around.

He was wanting outlaws but i think he could get something that will do just as good and be cheaper. Whats yalls thoughts? he has vamps on it now.

my opinion
GBC Gators
mud bug
Zilla's (not as aggressive as he wants but i think they would do better in mud cause he could go wide and still be light and they wouldnt dig as much as vamps)
outlaws
backs maybe

needs something that floats on mud instead of digging cause he has ALOT of GC can cleat a credit card by about 3 inches:lol:

Thanks for the help


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

try the swamper tsl


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

oh yeah i forgot about the old school swampers


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

yea there are several of the big bear and kodiak 400s that ride in our group and they have the tl swampers - seem to do pretty good for them - but they are the older guys sitting on the bank with a cold one spectating but what little I've seen them do - they seem to do pretty well. 
If it were mine and I wanted an aggressive mud tire - i think i'd go with the edls - on a light bike - i think they would do pretty good!


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

i like vamps on a 300.or vamp/ tsl in the front combo


----------



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

What about the 589's?? They float.. If you get big enough.... And have enough Air in 'em...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

31 laws!! 31 laws!! 31 laws!!! 
sorry that was for Polaris425   
hahaha

589s would be a good tire. 26 inch bugs would be hella light too!


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have 27" 589's on my daughter's 300, but my favorite set up on a 300 is skinny 27" laws. It won't need any ground clearance and actually a 300 with 27's has as much gc as a foreman with 28's.


----------



## AUbruterider (Feb 9, 2009)

way back when i had a 2wd 300 and we put the old wooley boogers on the back of it - you talk about floating - those tires would float it but that was before i got into snorkeling everything - with a snorkel and some tires that will pull - an ol 300 will just chug thru whatever depth of water and/or water/mud mix.


----------

